# Router der das Internet sperren kann



## Robert Steichele (11. Mai 2006)

Kennt jemand einen Router, bei dem sich relativ leicht für einen bestimmter Rechner im Netzwerk das Internet sperren lässt, und kann diesen empfehlen. Quasi als Kindersicherung.
Evtl. mit Zeitplan, aber auf jeden Fall von Hand.

Vielen Dank schon im Voraus
Robert


----------



## Sinac (12. Mai 2006)

So gut wie jeder Router hat eine Firewall und damit kannst du das seht leicht einrichten. Viele (z.B. der D-Link Dl-604) haben für die Rules auch eine Zeitsteuerung. Einmal eingerichtet brauchst du die Regel dann nurnoch ein und ausschalten oder eben die Zeitsteuerung nutzen.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (12. Mai 2006)

Ich hatte bisher nur Router von Netgear (RP614 bzw. DG834B) und die konnten das auch.

Gruß Dunsti


----------



## Dr Dau (12. Mai 2006)

Hallo!

Für den D-Link 707P gilt das gleiche wie von Sinac schon für den D-Link 604 gesagt wurde.

Bei der FRITZ!Box SL lassen sich keine Filterregeln einstellen.

Der ALLNET ALL1298 hat zwar eine Incoming und Outgoing Policy, jedoch ohne die Möglichkeit eine Zeitsteuerung festzulegen und alles andere als komfortabel einzurichten.

@Sinac, kennst Du zufällig eine Möglichkeit beim D-Link einen benutzerdefinierten DynDNS Anbieter einzutragen?
Z.b. durch eine alte und/oder modifizierte Firmware?
D-Link hat (nach mitlerweile fast 2 Monaten) leider noch nicht auf meine Supportanfrage geantwortet.
Im Moment bin ich schon am überlegen ob ich nicht aus lauter Verzweiflung einen Cronjob auf meinem Server einrichten soll.  
Jedoch ist mein Server nicht permanent angeschaltet..... währe also nur ein "Notnagel".


----------



## Sinac (12. Mai 2006)

@Dr.Dau

Ich hab genau das gleiche Problem, bin bei dyn.ee und mein D-Link kann das auch nicht. Geht aber AFAIK nicht. Ich hab mir auch nen CRON-Job eingerichtet der jede Minute aktualisiert.

Wenn du ne Lösung findest, kannst es mich ja mal wissen lassen


----------



## Dr Dau (12. Mai 2006)

@Sinac, so eine Sch***** aber auch. 
Ich bin seit mitlerweile 5 Jahren bei DynDNS.dk und hatte nie Probleme.
Daher möchte ich natürlich auch nicht wechseln.
Wenn ich es damals geahnt hätte, währe ich zu DynDNS.org gegangen (wird von jedem mir bekanntem Router unterstützt)..... nur hatte mich die (im Vergleich zu DynDNS.dk) aufwendige Registrierungsprozedur dann doch davon abgehalten.

Wie genau ich es umsetzen werden weiss ich noch nicht, ein Update im Minutentakt halte ich aber für übertrieben.
Mit der Shellprogrammierung kenn ich mich nicht aus, daher werde ich wohl eher auf ein PHP Script zurückgreifen.
Dieses wird dann per Cronjob ausgeführt.
Dabei wird ein Ping an die Domain gesendet, schlägt dieser fehl wird die Crontab-URL gesendet.
Evtl. arbeite ich auch mit einem Logfile, nach dem Motto "last update.....".

Ansonsten hoffe ich ja noch weiterhin auf eine Lösung vom D-Link Support.
Vorerst habe ich den D-Link hinter eine FRITZ!Box gehängt.


----------



## Sinac (12. Mai 2006)

Ich spiele eh mit dem Gedanken mir das zu skripten und das Update nur machen zu lassen wenn die IP sich geändert hat. Wenn das läuft schick ich dir das gerne.


----------



## Dr Dau (12. Mai 2006)

Klar, gerne. 
Die Crontab-URL ist zwar etwas anders aufgebaut, dürfte sich aber anpassen lassen.
Kannst Dir aber ruhig Zeit lassen..... mein Server ist nun schon seit einem halben Jahr nicht mehr im Betrieb gewesen und wird vorerst auch nur, wenn überhaupt, kurzzeitig an sein (die Gesundheit halt  ).


----------

